
Why teens are tiring of Facebook - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57572154-93/why-teens-are-tiring-of-facebook/
======
jdhuang
What's crazy is that Facebook has only been a public open-signup website for
~6 years, and it's so tempting to assume it will be around and popular forever
-- I mean, why wouldn't it?

But at the end of the day we really have no idea what the world will be like
in 15 years.

It only took MySpace 3 years to fall out of favor.

~~~
add
"I'm not on facebook" is a very proud statement among almost every teen or
tween group nowadays atleast where I come from (India) and more often than not
it is followed by a "Oh nice".

Apparently people have really started getting over facebook or atleast for
many of them it has remained as a contacts manager and a messenger.

In my opinion the solution is not another SN like G+ but a better, more
refined and faster way to communicate electronically.

